# Just as I start to stand up, I get knocked down again



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Just as I start to focus on myself while my kids are gone for the summer, I get hammered with some unsettling news...on Father's Day no less.

I just learned that my STBXW's cousin had snuck out on his bike and met my STBXW (when she was here to pick up the kids) at a rendezvous point where she picked him up and now he is staying with her and the kids to be the "nanny". He's a known addict.
If you don't know the story, you can go to this link here:
The Family & Parenting ForumsI am worried for my kids and I feel angry and helpless because they are now so far away. Please send me a private message if you would like to discuss further only because I am concerned my STBXW might be trolling on here.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> Just as I start to focus on myself while my kids are gone for the summer, I get hammered with some unsettling news...on Father's Day no less.
> 
> I just learned that my STBXW's cousin had snuck out on his bike and met my STBXW (when she was here to pick up the kids) at a rendezvous point where she picked him up and now he is staying with her and the kids to be the "nanny". He's a known addict.
> If you don't know the story, you can go to this link here:
> The Family & Parenting ForumsI am worried for my kids and I feel angry and helpless because they are now so far away. Please send me a private message if you would like to discuss further only because I am concerned my STBXW might be trolling on here.


Call your attorney.

While you likely don't have a "veto" on who she chooses for childcare, there may be something you can do about her employing someone with a criminal record.


----------

